# cancer sucks



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just saw your other post.
Again, I am so sorry about your furbaby. Will keep him in my thoughts and wishing him all the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*



the S team said:


> Sad to see so many posters in this group . And now I'm a part of the club, too. Used to post a few years back but fell away and now I'm here looking for people who understand and 'get it.'
> 
> I posted an intro story in that group but wanted to poke my head in here, too. Scout is 9 1/2 and was diagnosed with Mast Cell Tumor, Stage 2, High Grade in October. He had massive surgery to remove the tumor on his face but they were unable to get clean margins. He's on an oral chemo drug every 3 weeks for 21 weeks and is also on prednisone, benadryl and pepcid...among other natural remedies, too.
> 
> ...


Please stay close to this forum. We are all here for you and Scout.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. And yes I agree that cancer sucks. Try to remember that the prognosis is just that, dogs can outlive their prognosis. I'm not that familiar with mast cell cancer, but I'm sure others on the forum are. Sending positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Cancer DOES suck. But it is also true that there is a lot of living and love that can be experienced in three months. You are right to try to focus on the good things. Use the tense energy of fear for the unknown to write your bucket list for Scout and then force yourself to go and do these things to release the tension for all of you. It is time to turn your face to the sun and let all of the darkness fall behind as you are already doing everything that you possibly can. Scout has already taught you so much about strength and determination and has so much more to give, follow his lead.

I found that I fell in love with my girl all over again at a time when I did not think that I could love her more. Now that she is gone I realise that she is a part of me which is why I think about her constantly. The cancer path is intense but unfortunately it is the price we pay for being blessed enough to have known these beautiful souls.

Prayers have been sent for Scout and his family.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

You are all amazing. Thank you so much. To feel such warmth and understanding from virtual strangers brings me to tears. Thank you all for keeping Scout in your prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2013)

I am so so sorry for you. Since October I've been facing this as well. I was ready to put my boy to sleep thinking that would be the best after being told that his tumor was likely spread into his lungs. For some reason, the doctor was wrong.(actually I have had about 4 different opinions) I got many different opinions and I am so glad I did. My boy had his cancer removed from his face and so far good. Please don't give up hope. I can truly understand how you're feeling because I was there not long ago and basically quit my life because I couldn't leave the house. You mustn't give up hope. I know how hard it is to be positive, but your boy will feed off your energy. I remember demanding to my Charlie that he HAD to be ok and I am certain he started crying with me! Keep supporting your boy and I honestly with all my heart wish him and you the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you are facing this with your beloved Scout. Cancer does definitely suck for people and for our golden children. Sending thoughts for much more time with your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The S team*

The S Team

We are here for you and Scout and for all the other members and their dogs that are ill. Some of us find out that are pets have cancer, and some of us don't find out until the end and it's unexpected. That's why we all have to live one day at a time and treasure every moment we're given, whether we're human or canine.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for Scout.


----------



## jsclar09 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Prayers for you and Scout*

I have just joined this forum. My heart goes out to you as you travel this path. Pain and sadness at the diagnosis of bone cancer in our precious seven year old Lucy is what led me to find this forum today. She was given a few weeks to a few months before we will have to let her go. But so far she has made it 2 1/2 months and we cherish every minute we can get. She is our first golden and has brought such joy to our lives! The pain of knowing they will be leaving us is so excruciating. The memories of all the joys and love they have shared with us will be ours forever.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Where there is life...there is hope. Just take one day at a time and cherish each minute. And I echo your title....cancer sucks. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Cancer does suck. Enjoy every moment you have with Scout. They are a precious gift and will always be with us, even after they are gone.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the loving thoughts, prayers and posts. It breaks my heart that so many dogs and families are going through this. 

Today Scout has had a fantastic day. We ran errands and stopped by 3 shops he's allowed to enter, he had his nails trimmed at his fav groomer, and he just had some scrambled eggs. Now he's snoozing on the couch. 

Thoughts and prayers to all on this thread and forum who are dealing with the c-word. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's really good to hear that Scout had a good day! Here's hoping he has many, many more!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad to hear that Scout was well enough to enjoy a spaw day! I know that it warms your heart and ours that he had a wonderful day! Praying that he has many more!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for Scout and Lucy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you and Scout many more happy, memory making days! I lost my first girl, Smoka to bone cancer. It does suck, but try to stay in the present and enjoy every moment you have. Thoughts and prayers going out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Scout had a great day-I hope you will have many more days like this to enjoy with him.

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*



the S team said:


> Thanks again for the loving thoughts, prayers and posts. It breaks my heart that so many dogs and families are going through this.
> 
> Today Scout has had a fantastic day. We ran errands and stopped by 3 shops he's allowed to enter, he had his nails trimmed at his fav groomer, and he just had some scrambled eggs. Now he's snoozing on the couch.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Scout had a good day! Praying for many, many, more!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just stopped by to send some love and positive vibes for Scout and his family.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Amazing timing as we could really use some good vibes. He's been under the weather for the past few days...Nothing extremely bad but extra lethargic, very picky about what he will eat, and i think he's more labored in his breathing but DH thinks different. The vet gave us the go ahead to do his next chemo round from home, even with this info. He was due Thursday night and for some unexplainable reason, I can't bring myself to give it to him yet. I don't know exactly why but my mother's intuition is beeping at me loudly.

I feel like I'm in a catch 22. Sometimes I just wish this was easier. Sigh. I'm home alone with scout today/tonight as my DH is on night shift at the police department so when we're both home together with scout tomorrow, I think I'll be brave enough for the next round of chemo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending special golden hugs to you. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Scout, hope he is doing well.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Praying for Scout!


----------

